# ((((( الاســطـوانه الشامـــــله للاجهـــــــزه المســــاحيه )))))



## mr_1811 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*** لقد تم بفضل الله ***


الانتهاء من جمع كل مايتعلق 


باجهزه المساحه 


والبرامج المتعلقه بها




والشرح ان وجد

وجمع شرح فيديو لبعض الاجهزه + المحاكى لبعض الاجهزه ايضا


وذلك تيسيرا على الاخوه 

















ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


التجميعه 1.5 جيجا بعد فك الضغط

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





الاسطوانه مرفوعه على الميديا فير 

كل جزء 200 ميجا
الاخير 110 ميجا 

بعض الاحيان يطلب الموقع كتابه كلمتين باللغه الانجليزيه للتحميل 







التحميل على 7 اجزاء














الجزء الاول 

الخليج
http://www.gulfup.com/?hoWkv3


ميديا فير 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gjdwdanjj9ja3eh

اكثر من سيرفر

http://www.multiupload.nl/8BGK7BV7JF








الجزء الثانى 

الخليج
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ri6LpL


ميديا فير 

http://www.mediafire.com/download/xc8e7uz952bb1ll


فور شير 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/BB-LnCuj/_part02.html?






الجزء الثالث

الخليج
http://www.gulfup.com/?GflTxi


ميديا فير 

http://www.mediafire.com/download/5l7d4bu6qx485c4

فور شير 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/l4CTlx24/_part03.html?







الجزء الرابع 

الخليج
http://www.gulfup.com/?zoDWpB



ميديا فير 

http://www.mediafire.com/?c87rcr9ovsvq1je

فور شير 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/59SCOkcW/_part04.html?







الجزء الخامس

الخليج
http://www.gulfup.com/?bfQGaA


ميديا فير 

http://www.mediafire.com/?uzmb516q4ssewle


فور شير 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/tU4EhPYx/_part05.html?







الجزء السادس

الخليج
http://www.gulfup.com/?tSfVKo


ميديا فير 

http://www.mediafire.com/?dq5szr2693zk63t


فور شير 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Inm9Np6_/_part06.html?







الجزء السابع

الخليج
http://www.gulfup.com/?WdTHyR

ميديا فير 

http://www.mediafire.com/?c0rdxsgw39ohm33


فور شير 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/XSmDxrYB/_part07.html?











ملحوظه 


بعد تحميل الاجزاء يتم فك الضغط عنهم بواسطه برنامج وينرار

ويمكن تحميل البرنامج من هنا برابط منفصل غير مضغوط

http://www.mediafire.com/?5gvb1w5586kbkey











لابد من وجود برنامج تشغيل جميع برامج الفيديو وهو مرفق بصفحه شرح الفيديو


ويمكن تحميل البرنامج من هنا برابط منفصل  

http://www.mediafire.com/?5b0d8nzoff1i905










لابد من وجود برنامج ادوب ريدر لقراءه ملفات بى دى اف 


ويمكن تحميل البرنامج من هنا برابط منفصل 

http://www.mediafire.com/?b9dw8he4jw0tm3d









يوجد ايقونتين للصوت الاولى بالرئيسيه والثانيه بصفحه شرح الفيديو بالضغط عليها يتم ايقاف او استمرار الصوت










ارجو من الله ان تستفيدو من هذا الموضوع

كما ادعوه ان يتقبل مانقدمه خالصا لوجهه الكريم 




واطلب من الاخوه مشاركه هذه الماده لمن يعمل بالمجال المساحى 


(لاتكتمو علما تجزون به خيرا )



ولاتنسونا بدعوه فى ظهر الغيب


*::::::::::::::::::::::::
::::::::::::::::::::::::
::::::::::::::::::::::::*


----------



## ali992 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

أسأل الله أن يجزيك و أهلك الجنة و يتقبل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك
أرجو منك التكرم بإعادة رفع الجزء السابع حيث أنه محظور عبر الميديافير لسبب ما!


----------



## survey aly (13 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك اللة الف خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (14 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على مجهودك الرائع
​


----------



## ياسرعبدو (14 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو جنى على (14 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

وبارك فى علمكم ونفعكم به وزادكم 

اسال الله ان يرزقكم الجنه


----------



## ابو جنى على (14 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

وبارك فى علمكم ونفعكم به وزادكم 

اسال الله ان يرزقكم الجنه

اخى رجاء التكرم برفع الجزء الاول والسابع لعدم امكانيية التحميل ولا ادرى ما السبب

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ali992 قال:


> أسأل الله أن يجزيك و أهلك الجنة و يتقبل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك
> أرجو منك التكرم بإعادة رفع الجزء السابع حيث أنه محظور عبر الميديافير لسبب ما!



اللهم امين اشكرك اخى لدعائك الطيب 
واسال الله ان يوكل لك ملك يقول لك ولك بمثل مادعيت 

انا جددت الروابط مره اخرى وان شاء الله تظبط معاك المره دى ​


----------



## mr_1811 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

survey aly قال:


> جزاك اللة الف خير




وجزاكم الله مثله اخى .. شاكر مرورك الطيب​


----------



## mr_1811 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

عزمي حماد قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على مجهودك الرائع




وبارك فيك اخى عزمى وجزاك الله عنى كل خير​


----------



## mr_1811 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسرعبدو قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً




وجزاكم مثله اخى ياسر 

تحيتى لمرورك​


----------



## mr_1811 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ابو جنى على قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> وبارك فى علمكم ونفعكم به وزادكم
> 
> اسال الله ان يرزقكم الجنه




جزاك الله عنى كل خير اخى وبارك لك فى اسرتك 
ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب 

اشكرك اخى لدعواتك الطيبه مثلك​


----------



## mr_1811 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ابو جنى على قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> وبارك فى علمكم ونفعكم به وزادكم
> 
> ...




تحت امرك اخى 

تم الرفع على فور شير جميع الاجزاء ماعدا الجزء الاول 

حالا برفعه واضع الرابط 

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ali992 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

[
اللهم امين اشكرك اخى لدعائك الطيب 
واسال الله ان يوكل لك ملك يقول لك ولك بمثل مادعيت 

انا جددت الروابط مره اخرى وان شاء الله تظبط معاك المره دى ​[/quote]


100% 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ali992 قال:


> [
> 
> اللهم امين اشكرك اخى لدعائك الطيب
> واسال الله ان يوكل لك ملك يقول لك ولك بمثل مادعيت
> ...




100% 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا [/quote]


حفظك الله من كل سوء اخى وبالتوفيق​


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا وحبب فيك عبادة ورزقك من العلم وسعادة فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ابو جنى على (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى 

جارى التحميل باذن الله 

رزقك الله من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## al-senator (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## essa-92 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr_1811 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مهندس مساحه200 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك




حفظك الله اخى وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا​


----------



## mr_1811 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا وحبب فيك عبادة ورزقك من العلم وسعادة فى الدنيا والاخرة




اللهم امين اخى 
اسال الله ان يوكل لك ملك يقول ولك بمثل مادعيت​


----------



## mr_1811 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ابو جنى على قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى
> 
> جارى التحميل باذن الله
> 
> رزقك الله من حيث لا تحتسب



بارك الله فيك اخى وحفظك من كل سوء وبارك لك فى اولادك​


----------



## mr_1811 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

al-senator قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم



حفظك الله اخى ..اشكرك لمرورك الطيب​


----------



## mr_1811 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

essa-92 قال:


> بارك الله فيك




وبارك فيك اخى .. اطيب تحيتى​


----------



## م/غلاب البعداني (17 سبتمبر 2013)

THANKS a lot


----------



## mr_1811 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

م/غلاب البعداني قال:


> thanks a lot




you are welcome
​


----------



## م/غلاب البعداني (17 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks 
​


----------



## essa-92 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وارجوا منك رفع الرابط الاول على 4shared
وشكرا


----------



## mr_1811 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

essa-92 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> وارجوا منك رفع الرابط الاول على 4shared
> وشكرا



وجزاكم الله مثله اخى 
بالنسبه للجزء الاول موقع الفور شير به انتى فايرس كافى 
يقرأ الملف به فيرس 

لكن انا عندى نورتن 2013 والملف عادى مفيهوش حاجه خالص 

وان شاء الله موقع الخليج يتحسن وهرفع الروابط كلها عليه

اطيب تحيتى​


----------



## يوريكا العرب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك اللة الف خير​


----------



## mr_1811 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

وجزاكم مثله اخى 

اطيب تحيتى لمرورك​


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اولا شكرا على المجهود الكبير واللى باين من قبل ما اشوف الاسطوانة 
ثانيا ممكن نعرف ايه انظمة التشغيل اللى بتدعم الاسطوانة دى انا عندى ويندوز8 هتشغلها ولا لا


----------



## mr_1811 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

Abd elrahman Fathy قال:


> اولا شكرا على المجهود الكبير واللى باين من قبل ما اشوف الاسطوانة
> ثانيا ممكن نعرف ايه انظمة التشغيل اللى بتدعم الاسطوانة دى انا عندى ويندوز8 هتشغلها ولا لا



جزاكم الله خيرا لطيب مرورك اخى 

الاسطوانه بتشتغل على اى ويندوز لانها اوتورن لكن ممكن بعض محاكى الاجهزه او بعض البرامج لايدعما الويندوز 

لكن فيه فيديو وكتب شرح للبرامج سواء بى دى اف او وورد او نوت باد 
واتمنى من الله انها تظبط معاك فى ويندوز 8 

بالتوووووفيق​


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (24 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

ممكن تحديت الروابط او اعادة رفعها لتعم الفائدة


بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمدةمحمود (26 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير فيما فعلت ومن ساعدك فيه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وحسناتنا بخير إن شاء الله :85:


----------



## mr_1811 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ابوصلاح اعتيبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ممكن تحديت الروابط او اعادة رفعها لتعم الفائدة
> 
> ...



تم تحديث الروابط اخى 

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mr_1811 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

عمدةمحمود قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير فيما فعلت ومن ساعدك فيه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وحسناتنا بخير إن شاء الله :85:



بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على مرورك الطيب 

تحيتى
​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (13 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## simo1000 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جاري التحميل ، جزاك الله عنا كل الخير.


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (23 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي مجهوداتكم القيمة


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (23 أكتوبر 2013)

أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعل هذا العمل القيم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zyad haroun (24 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا ليك بجد


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ....جاري التحميل

​


----------



## e_ m (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير على وقتك ومجهودك


----------



## anmaar-2013 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*تحية*

شكرا


----------



## نزار الشوق (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور الله يجزاك خير ان شاء الله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالرحمن البطحاني (4 ديسمبر 2013)

جزااااااااااااااك الله عنا ألف خيييييييييييير


----------



## عبدالباسط المكرسي (26 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اكون شاكر وممتنا لكم اريد برنامج تنزيل البيانات من جهاز لايكا 705 الى الكمبيوتر لوتسمحوا تعاونوا معي الله يوفق كل من بيتعاون وشكرا​


----------



## ahmedalbaz (27 فبراير 2014)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (27 فبراير 2014)

أسأل الله أن يجزيك و أهلك الجنة و يتقبل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adel104 (3 مارس 2014)

عمل كبير بجد ، أسأل الله أن يجعله في صحيفة حسناتك ، جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## molathm elqudah (5 مارس 2014)

​جزاك الله خيرا وجعله زخرا لك يوم القيامه.​


----------



## mahmoud mahrousss (18 مارس 2014)

انت رائع صديقى 

وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (22 مارس 2014)

الله يوفقك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engeslam (3 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمد العامر (17 يونيو 2014)

teslam


----------



## حمد العامر (24 يونيو 2014)

مجهود رائع وبارك الله فيك ولكن بعض الاجزاء يحدث بها مشاكل عند فك الضغط بالوينرار اوغيره


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (25 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## ahmed mansour11 (27 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على مجهودك الرائع​


----------



## ali asar (2 أغسطس 2014)

باااارك الله فيك


----------



## ليث احمد نجار (2 أغسطس 2014)

*مشكور يا شيخ

*


----------



## ali asar (4 أغسطس 2014)

اللينكات بتاعت البرنامج مش شغاله أرجو أعاده الرفع


----------



## خالد القدسي 1 (7 أكتوبر 2014)

الينكات للجزء الاول والثاني هي الشغاله فقط بيقية الاجزء غير شعاله 
اتمنى تحديثها او إعادة رفعها مرة اخرى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadmousa970 (24 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوووووور


----------



## محمدجمال عبدالعزيز (2 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------

